
Microsoft Announces Partnership with Chevron to Accelerate Oil Extraction - urgeblumbling
https://gizmodo.com/just-days-ahead-of-employee-climate-strike-microsoft-a-1838229409
======
brutos
Microsoft posted this blog post titled "Ambition is good; action is better:
Making progress on our climate commitments" two days ago:

[https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/09/22/ambitio...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/09/22/ambition-is-good-action-is-better-making-progress-on-our-
climate-commitments)

The value of their actions seems pretty clear cut.

------
noodlesUK
An open question for me is how much employee pressure actually influences the
decision making process at megacorps like this. Is Microsoft genuinely
concerned about its employees leaving/striking over this? Are they worried
about negative PR from the noise the employees are making? Are they not
worried at all?

I imagine Bill Gates isn’t super happy about this perception of his creation.
Would he speak out against this? Would that scare away the people making these
contracts?

~~~
mav3rick
Only at Google is employee voice truly heard compared to the rest of FAANG and
Microsoft.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Unless you're an outnumbered conservative.

~~~
mav3rick
Keep peddling the HN narrative.

